# Adobe stopft Loch im Flash Player



## Newsfeed (21 September 2010)

Updates für Android, Windows, Mac OS X, Linux und Solaris schließen die kritische Lücke, die Angreifer bereits aktiv ausnutzen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

